# same same but different



## kuro

Hi there

This is a question probably posted by many people but if someone could take the time to drop me some useful infromation I would be very grateful. 

I have been visiting Thailand for a number of years and I think it is a wonderful country. I am now thinking of semi-retiring there but still not too sure of what the visa situation is. I uderstand that they have put a stop to the visa run and if I am not mistaken you can only stay in the country for 3 month before you have to leave for a three month period. Is this true? If it is is there anything from stopping you say moving to Vietnam for three month and then coming back? 

Also for full retirement status some people have been posting that you need to have either 800,000 baht to deposit in a Thai bank or an income of 65,000 baht per month coming in from another source or a combination of the both. Is this true? And if it comes down to a combination what proportions are we talking of? I have also heard of something called an education visa which allows you a 15 month stay extendable for up to 10 years. I have worked in the far east quite a lot over the last few years and may be able to generate some work in Vietnam, Singapore and Indonesia. Could I get a visa if I were living in Thailand and working a few days a month in these countries and getting my money paid into a Thai bank, as I understand this sort of visa allows you to open a bank account and get insurance. On a general note how does insurance, and bank accounts work for farang, how easy are they to open?

Well this is my 1st log on and I think that is enough questions. It would be good to talk to other people that have made to move because the infromation I am getting off the Thai consulate in the UK has been limited when I can get through at all.

Thanks for any help out there, (-:

Kuro
p.s. what is the cost of living getting like last time I was out there (admittedly tourist hot spot Phi Phi Don prioces were creeping up. I was thinking of Chang Mai, What are rental costs like there for modest 2 bed flats etc?


----------



## King Silk

Welcome to the Forum Pal.
Most of your questions are answered already so just have a peep and see.
The best contact for info and visas is Hull Consulate. Forget London.
Re the 800000 Bank Account Deposit you are right. The mix is dependant upon your annual income from Abroad. So long as it all adds up to 800000 you are ok.
Get a 'O' non-immigrant visa with multiple exits and entrances. Then you only need to go to your local Thai Immigration Office every 90days. No Visa Runs necessary. Retirement is good and easy once you are here.
Bank Accounts are easy. So is Insurance. Transfer by Swift from your UK Bank whenever.
Chang Mai is not my scene. Live in Pattaya. Hopefully Frogy will help you there.
All the best and I hope you will be an active poster from now on!


----------



## KhwaamLap

kuro said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is a question probably posted by many people but if someone could take the time to drop me some useful infromation I would be very grateful.
> 
> I have been visiting Thailand for a number of years and I think it is a wonderful country. I am now thinking of semi-retiring there but still not too sure of what the visa situation is. I uderstand that they have put a stop to the visa run and if I am not mistaken you can only stay in the country for 3 month before you have to leave for a three month period. Is this true? If it is is there anything from stopping you say moving to Vietnam for three month and then coming back?
> _Not really, the visa runs have been shortened to 15 days if a land boarder and 30 if an airport. There is a maximum amount of runs before you have to take a 3 month 'sabbatical' somewhere else. However, this is only for Tourist visa holders, not Non-Im._
> 
> Also for full retirement status some people have been posting that you need to have either 800,000 baht to deposit in a Thai bank or an income of 65,000 baht per month coming in from another source or a combination of the both. Is this true? And if it comes down to a combination what proportions are we talking of?
> _As King said, any combination as long as it equalls 800k (assuming you are unmarried or haqve a farang wife - incidently if you DO have a faranmge wife and she comes with you, you need to have that amount EACH)._
> 
> I have also heard of something called an education visa which allows you a 15 month stay extendable for up to 10 years.
> _Education Visas are a stop gap route for people that are too young for retirement, not married to a Thai and do not have a job with a work permit. I beleive you have to leave and return each year (with the usual 90 day reportings). You also have to 'go up a level' each year also - there is a minimum amount of study to do - must be a government approved school etc. It would be very difficult to extend this more than 5 years as 10 years would give you a PhD!
> If you are 50+ go retirement visa and forget this._
> 
> I have worked in the far east quite a lot over the last few years and may be able to generate some work in Vietnam, Singapore and Indonesia. Could I get a visa if I were living in Thailand and working a few days a month in these countries and getting my money paid into a Thai bank, as I understand this sort of visa allows you to open a bank account and get insurance. On a general note how does insurance, and bank accounts work for farang, how easy are they to open?
> _Banks can be so-so. Staff are often not very well educated on the law or their own company's policies, so shop around (and even try different cashiers on different days). Some banks are better than others.
> Insurance\is just like at home - but check the policy.
> As to income as long as it comes in from overseas, it should be fine. It may be difficult to get a letter from the Brit. Embassy to confirm your income then though._
> 
> Well this is my 1st log on and I think that is enough questions. It would be good to talk to other people that have made to move because the infromation I am getting off the Thai consulate in the UK has been limited when I can get through at all.
> _The consulates will only tell you what is legal, not waqys to work the system - that's what we are for _
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help out there, (-:
> 
> Kuro
> p.s. what is the cost of living getting like last time I was out there (admittedly tourist hot spot Phi Phi Don prioces were creeping up. I was thinking of Chang Mai, What are rental costs like there for modest 2 bed flats etc?
> _Rents are quite cheap at the moment - especially for houses - the exchange rate makes thinbgs more expensive of course. I have mentioned CM property prices here recently, so a little search may give some links and pointers. Live to your means really as at home. Thais live cheaper than Farangs tourists, so aim for the end you can afford and either live like a Thai or a Tourist as befits.
> _


PS: Good luck - and drop by the  gathering place for expats thread and join us for a coffee when you get to CM.


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap said:


> Rents are quite cheap at the moment - especially for houses - the exchange rate makes thinbgs more expensive of course. I have mentioned CM property prices here recently, so a little search may give some links and pointers. Live to your means really as at home. Thais live cheaper than Farangs tourists, so aim for the end you can afford and either live like a Thai or a Tourist as befits.
> 
> PS: Good luck - and drop by the  gathering place for expats thread and join us for a coffee when you get to CM.


Very true ref rents, the condos aren't good value in comparison (though to be fair some provide extras like a pool, gym etc).

I need a new place from early June, and a 2 bedroom house can be found for as little as 6,000 bt per month, especially around the moo bahns. Ok they won't have luxury equipment/furnishings at that price, but they're pretty good value when you consider a 1 (separate) bed condo in a decent building will probably cost around 10,000 minimum, up to twice that sometimes.

In an old building near the Night Bazaar there are still some places - single room condos with balcony - going for around 6,000 a month.


----------



## King Silk

The British Embassy or a Consulate will do a letter which you must pay for of course which guarantees your income. You must have evidence of this naturally.

When I came here I had a letter from The Minister of Pensions herself saying what my State Pension was. But would they accept it at Thai Immigration? NO!
I had to show it to the British Embassy. They then did a letter saying how much I had coming in each month! That was acceptable.......Funny lot......


----------



## kuro

*cheers bit more of the same*

Hi Guys

Thanks for the comprehensive useful information. I have been trying to contact the Thai immigration in Hull for ages but I am begining to think they are out on one hell of a long lunch. Like you guys were saying I did not want to go to them straight away as they will tell me what it says on the page but not how to 'interpret' the rules as it were.

Just to divulge a little bit of infromation so you guys can get a better idea of where I am coming from and if you think the move is feasible. I have a couple of properties over here from which I could draw about £900.00 per month. I could also muster about £10k / 12k (800,000b 16k? right) in the bank and maybe a bit more if I sold off a few things like my pride and joy trike but not that willing to do as I want to bring it (know what your thinking sell it and buy one over there but a man and his toy are not easily parted) By the way is 800,000bht got to be a yearly income or just cash in the bank? 

If I am really lucky I may be able bring in 1k for a days work in somewhere like Indonesia but obviously this is not a guarentee. Therefore based on the rent from my places and the cash in the bank, without the work income from indonesia, I suppose the question is, do you think they would have me? (there you go shared my personal financial details with the whole of the east (-: If so what would be my immediate next move. Realistically I would be looking towards the end of the year.

Also to Silk King what is an 'O' immigrant visa and would you ask the Thia consulate directly for those? and Khwamlap you were saying about visa runs border crossing land being 15 days and airport 30 days does this mean that each new visa only lasts 15 days when stamped? And have you any idea how many times you can do this? 

On the personal side I have been to Thailand many times but I am aware that it is very different living somewhere. I like to train and I am hoping to write but know that I will not spend all my time in the gym or at a type writer do you guys find a friendly ex pat community over there? Also how are Thais to farang living there? I can speak a little Thai order a meal haggle if they stick to the haggling script etc but find it almost impossible to understand when they talk back to me, unless it is something obvious like numbers. And basically how do you guys genrally fill the day?

hope to chat a lot more

Kuro


----------



## KhwaamLap

kuro said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for the comprehensive useful information. I have been trying to contact the Thai immigration in Hull for ages but I am begining to think they are out on one hell of a long lunch. Like you guys were saying I did not want to go to them straight away as they will tell me what it says on the page but not how to 'interpret' the rules as it were.
> 
> _There is a comprehensive set of PDF documents that explain Non-Immigration 'O' and most other things HERE - Thai consulate Hull._
> 
> Just to divulge a little bit of infromation so you guys can get a better idea of where I am coming from and if you think the move is feasible. I have a couple of properties over here from which I could draw about £900.00 per month. I could also muster about £10k / 12k (800,000b 16k? right) in the bank and maybe a bit more if I sold off a few things like my pride and joy trike but not that willing to do as I want to bring it (know what your thinking sell it and buy one over there but a man and his toy are not easily parted) By the way is 800,000bht got to be a yearly income or just cash in the bank?
> 
> _800k in the bank OR earned in the year. £900 is about 45k Baht - in 12 months this would earn 540K, so you would need 260k minumum in savings in a Thai bank account (I believe it has to be in Thailand for new applications).
> Your trike would cost you an absolute fortune to bring over. Ignoring the shipping costs, it would be 100% import tax (they estimate its value if you can't prove it) plus plates and green book (i.e. like registration with the DVLA) which is incredibly expensive and may cost upwards of a few grand (sterling). It would also likely be nicked pretty quick too. Just a warning._
> 
> If I am really lucky I may be able bring in 1k for a days work in somewhere like Indonesia but obviously this is not a guarentee. Therefore based on the rent from my places and the cash in the bank, without the work income from indonesia, I suppose the question is, do you think they would have me? (there you go shared my personal financial details with the whole of the east (-: If so what would be my immediate next move. Realistically I would be looking towards the end of the year.
> _As I said earlier, with non UK and non Thai earned income, its harder to prove it to the Embassy (British Embassy in BKK for the letter KS mentioned).
> Retirees are good news for the Thais, they don't take jobs and bring in cash which they spend. As there is no entitlement to public services, there is no cost associated, so as long as you look like you can afford to live and spend in the kingdom, (and are reputable) they will accept you._
> 
> Also to Silk King what is an 'O' immigrant visa and would you ask the Thia consulate directly for those? and Khwamlap you were saying about visa runs border crossing land being 15 days and airport 30 days does this mean that each new visa only lasts 15 days when stamped? And have you any idea how many times you can do this?
> _You mean an 'O' type Non-Immigration Visa. Its a form of visa that allows for long stay, but not immigration (i.e. its not a resettlement visa). There are various types of Non-Im including:
> There are various categories of non-immigrant visa including:-
> 
> Category “B” (business – paid employment) – this category entitles a person:
> a)	who is employed by a non Thai company to conduct business in Thailand
> b)	who is employed by a Thai company to work in Thailand
> c)	to attend a Trade Fair in Thailand
> 
> Category “ED” (education – unpaid work) – this category entitles a person to:
> a)	to study in Thailand
> b)	to attend/participate in a conference/seminar/exhibition in Thailand
> c)	to attend as an official at a recognised event in Thailand
> d)	to attend a training course (teaching, diving, boxing, etc) in Thailand
> e)	to study as a Buddhist monk in Thailand
> 
> Category “M” (media) – this category entitles a person to:
> a) to attend as a journalist or reporter in Thailand
> b) to attend as part of a film crew in Thailand
> Please note it may be necessary to obtain a media licence
> 
> Category “O” (other) – this category entitles a person:
> a)	to an extended stay for tourism purposes
> b)	to visit Thai spouse/family
> c)	to visit non Thai family/friends living in Thailand
> d)	to participate in unpaid volunteer work in Thailand
> e)	to seek employment in Thailand
> f)	to visit as a UK pensioner
> 
> As to the Visa runs this is for tourist Visas mostly (and to save reporting to immigration for you 90 day report). Many people have lived in the kingdom for years on a single 3 month tourist visa and endless visa runs - in the old days they restamped the visa's entitlement each time - but it has become more and more closed down. As its meant for real tourists who want to travel to neighbouring countries etc and the Thais see it as abuse of their welcoming. Now it is limited to 15 day extensions if entry is via land based ports of entry. The standard 30 days (that most westerners get without a visa on entry) is still applicable for air travel. Some consulates/embassies are sticklers and do not like 3 or more back to back extensions and deny them completely - some don't. I think a month away by air will start afresh._
> 
> On the personal side I have been to Thailand many times but I am aware that it is very different living somewhere. I like to train and I am hoping to write but know that I will not spend all my time in the gym or at a type writer do you guys find a friendly ex pat community over there? Also how are Thais to farang living there? I can speak a little Thai order a meal haggle if they stick to the haggling script etc but find it almost impossible to understand when they talk back to me, unless it is something obvious like numbers. And basically how do you guys genrally fill the day?
> _I guess this is harder for a retiree - I am not, and my kids keep me active and I work too, there are plenty of clubs and expat groups - everything from sedate (card and photography groups for example) to party crews (drinking/dancing/whoring) so its all there if you want it - and can afford it. My parents are in their late 60's and are expats in Spain. They have a much greater group of friends and activities now than they did at home in England. Being an expat automatically makes you a part of a community._
> 
> 
> hope to chat a lot more
> 
> Kuro


Good luck - and feel free to post and ask.


----------



## King Silk

All good advice Kuro and it's free! Very little I fear is so in the LOS......

Living as I do in Pattaya one gets a rather bad opinion of most Thais. Thousands come here to get money and they dont much care how. So a Farang as we are called is seen as a walking ATM. As long as you are handing over lots of Bht they smile and pretend they like you.
Actually most of them hate your guts. Sorry but it's true. Come on fellas lets face it!

Thailand means Freeland, because it was never Colonised like the other countries that surround it. Don't ask me why. Some say "There was nothing here worth taking".....
Anyway, I believe that many Thais see us as invaders, with the power of MONEY, and that is why they resent us being here. This doesn't apply to every single Thai of course. Only imo to the majority. So don't be surprised if you are not made all that welcome. OK?

Needless to say, attitudes differ between the Cities and the Rural areas where they are somewhat nicer I have found. Particularly if you have lots of Parties (they love a Party) and dish out lots of booze!.

But whatever you do, do NOT 'go native'. I think they despise those silly Farangs who do....

Good Luck and remember that although there are plenty of good things about Thailand it is NOT heaven........Where is that anyway? Perhaps we will find it one day. But not in this life.


----------



## Serendipity2

kuro said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is a question probably posted by many people but if someone could take the time to drop me some useful infromation I would be very grateful.
> 
> I have been visiting Thailand for a number of years and I think it is a wonderful country. I am now thinking of semi-retiring there but still not too sure of what the visa situation is. I uderstand that they have put a stop to the visa run and if I am not mistaken you can only stay in the country for 3 month before you have to leave for a three month period. Is this true? If it is is there anything from stopping you say moving to Vietnam for three month and then coming back?
> 
> Also for full retirement status some people have been posting that you need to have either 800,000 baht to deposit in a Thai bank or an income of 65,000 baht per month coming in from another source or a combination of the both. Is this true? And if it comes down to a combination what proportions are we talking of? I have also heard of something called an education visa which allows you a 15 month stay extendable for up to 10 years. I have worked in the far east quite a lot over the last few years and may be able to generate some work in Vietnam, Singapore and Indonesia. Could I get a visa if I were living in Thailand and working a few days a month in these countries and getting my money paid into a Thai bank, as I understand this sort of visa allows you to open a bank account and get insurance. On a general note how does insurance, and bank accounts work for farang, how easy are they to open?
> 
> Well this is my 1st log on and I think that is enough questions. It would be good to talk to other people that have made to move because the infromation I am getting off the Thai consulate in the UK has been limited when I can get through at all.
> 
> Thanks for any help out there, (-:
> 
> Kuro
> p.s. what is the cost of living getting like last time I was out there (admittedly tourist hot spot Phi Phi Don prioces were creeping up. I was thinking of Chang Mai, What are rental costs like there for modest 2 bed flats etc?




Kuro,

"If it is is there anything from stopping you say moving to Vietnam for three month and then coming back? "

Vietnam is tougher [or was a couple of years ago] as they only give you a 30 day Visa. Cambodia, Malaysia, Indonesia and the Philippines would probably be easier than Vietnam. Unless they've changed their policy!

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> Actually most of them hate your guts. Sorry but it's true. Come on fellas lets face it!
> 
> .../...
> 
> But whatever you do, do NOT 'go native'. I think they despise those silly Farangs who do....


Hate to contradict HRH, but I think for fairness this needs to be balanced out. My view is diametrically opposed to the above.

As in any country there is a degree of resentment of foreigners, especially those who come in with 'attitude'. But it's easy enough to overcome that, with a little goodwill. Basically I find Thai people to be warm-hearted, generous and friendly. Once you get past initial suspicions, they're good folk.

As one who prefers to "go native" rather than live in an expat enclave, I have encountered no bad feeling whatsoever. On the contrary. A little surprise maybe, at times, but it's good to destroy the stereotype view they have of farangs.

The idea that they're all out to exploit us is usually the result of bad experience. We don't all have those bad experiences. Sure we may have got lucky, but then again, maybe we've got enough nous to avoid the situations where they can happen, or deal with them before they get out of hand. 

After all, so much of that negative thinking is the result of problems older farang males have had with considerably younger Thai women. Not fair to judge Thailand on that basis - how many of the former have any kind of relationship with Thai men and women of the same age as them, where they can discuss issues beyond sex and relationships? It was a real eye-opener to me, spending a few months following the demonstrations around last year, talking to people of all ages about Thai views and issues, explaining Western attitudes and thinking. Most of these people have never spoken to a farang, and had some seriously worrying ideas about what makes us tick. No wonder there's a barrier to break down.

Of course I've met a few farangs who moan about the Thais, but I've always wondered... why stay, if it's that bad?

Thailand's not perfect - witness the corruption and cronyism amongst other problems. But if I didn't love its people, I would be gone tomorrow.


----------



## kuro

*great stuff*

Hi Fellas

This is great stuff. 260k is only about £5,500 that would not be a problem to pop in the bank and once these places get on the market I should have an income from them going into the bank each month. Do you guys know if there is a minimum amount of time you have to have that income going into the bank for the qualify like a year or something as I am currently living in one of the properties now but would put it on the rental market. 

Nice advice about the trike, love the thing but not that much and the few extra pounds in the bank would probably top me up to the 800,000k in the bank. Probably better off getting something while I am over there. I know this might sound like I am labouring the point but seriously you just have to pop a one off 800,000k in a Thai bank and they open up the doors for you to stay ad infinitum, it sounds a bit easy. Does that money have to stay in the bank or can you draw from it while you are over there can it fall below 800,000k. Forgive the repitition but forewarned is forearmed. Can I open a thai bank account from the uk or do I have to do it over there. Are the banks genrally safe they don't crash or confenscate farang money or anything like that. If I decided it was not for me (coz you don't know till you suck it and see) can I get my money out easily and how are things affected but the changing political situation?

I have been to a couple of the night spots including Pattya and Patong. I must admit I found myself the most hansom man in the world with all the charm of James Bond while I was buying. But at 42 I am aware that 19 year old girls are only admiring the bulge of my wallet in my pocket. (though to be fair I have met a couple who really did not seem to want anything but that side of things can make you very cynical about motives) I do find though that if you talk to some of the people who run these places and it becomes obvious your not out for a night of whores they can be pretty honest about what they think about farang and I agree with the walking atm sentiment Thais have told me this themselves. I have never really encountered this in the more rural places though and have never been hassled for money sex tuk tuk massage suit or anything else (well I probably was hassled for a tuk tuk a couple of times I exagerated a bit there (- People just seemed to get about their daily business and never really noticed me. This was great in Thai only markets and I did not have to really haggle for stuff (I still probably paid over the knock compaired to the locals but hey it was still very cheap and we all win.)

Open question to all guys, what have you found the best spots to live in. I love the beach and to swim but not too sure if my limited income would support me in hot spots such as Phukett or similar or is there an undiscoverd jewel out there in the sea (been to sammet but that was v quiet like to get out every now and again). I like Chang mai too and was thinking that it might be a bit cheaper up there. 

I am not expecting to live in luxury just get away from the stress of the uk for god knows how long, do things I would like to do in life for a change. Could any of you guys give me an idea of real living costs food, health insurance(which I assume is an absolut necessity) , bike insurance if you have one and any hidden costs you have found, Thai equivallet of council tax and general bills such as gas electric etc It would be good if after all these outlays I have enough left over for a pint or two at the end of the day as although buddisim sounds attractive I do not think I am monk material

cheers ya awl 1st time on one of these forums and what a cracking place for real information you guys have been great. Who knows may be catching up with some people by the end of the year

Kuro


----------



## KhwaamLap

kuro said:


> Hi Fellas
> 
> This is great stuff. 260k is only about £5,500 that would not be a problem to pop in the bank and once these places get on the market I should have an income from them going into the bank each month. Do you guys know if there is a minimum amount of time you have to have that income going into the bank for the qualify like a year or something as I am currently living in one of the properties now but would put it on the rental market.
> _I don't think there is a minumum time that you have had to have the job for as long as it looks like an income to the British Embassy - probably 3 months I'd guess._
> 
> Nice advice about the trike, love the thing but not that much and the few extra pounds in the bank would probably top me up to the 800,000k in the bank. Probably better off getting something while I am over there. I know this might sound like I am labouring the point but seriously you just have to pop a one off 800,000k in a Thai bank and they open up the doors for you to stay ad infinitum, it sounds a bit easy. Does that money have to stay in the bank or can you draw from it while you are over there can it fall below 800,000k. Forgive the repitition but forewarned is forearmed. Can I open a thai bank account from the uk or do I have to do it over there. Are the banks genrally safe they don't crash or confenscate farang money or anything like that. If I decided it was not for me (coz you don't know till you suck it and see) can I get my money out easily and how are things affected but the changing political situation?
> _I believe the money now has to be in Thailand in your name, it has changed recently - you will not get interest, but thats true almost everywhere now. You can draw on it, but it must be back up by your reporting - it must also be in the account for at least 3 months and must be imported from abroad. This is all my understanding, so double check everything anyone says here with the authorities.
> Getting money out is as simple as a bank transfer - they do get a bit worried if its coming in and back out again (and is large amounts - over say $5k) as they think it may be money laundering - a friend of mine did this, put $10k in a new bank account in BKK and just a week later transfered it back - got put through the Spanish Inquisition - he did it for tax purposes.. Politics is unlikely to affect banking, but it may affect visa requirements - I would suggest at this time that the goverments will be warry of frightening any more tourists away, so probably safe for now. Expats the world over are at the whim of their respective governments, just look at those in Portugal right now that risk loosing their homes._
> 
> I have been to a couple of the night spots including Pattya and Patong. I must admit I found myself the most hansom man in the world with all the charm of James Bond while I was buying. But at 42 I am aware that 19 year old girls are only admiring the bulge of my wallet in my pocket. (though to be fair I have met a couple who really did not seem to want anything but that side of things can make you very cynical about motives) I do find though that if you talk to some of the people who run these places and it becomes obvious your not out for a night of whores they can be pretty honest about what they think about farang and I agree with the walking atm sentiment Thais have told me this themselves. I have never really encountered this in the more rural places though and have never been hassled for money sex tuk tuk massage suit or anything else (well I probably was hassled for a tuk tuk a couple of times I exagerated a bit there (- People just seemed to get about their daily business and never really noticed me. This was great in Thai only markets and I did not have to really haggle for stuff (I still probably paid over the knock compaired to the locals but hey it was still very cheap and we all win.)
> _Any red light area is going to attract scum - in any country. Some of the more out of the way areas can be 'interesting' too. When visiting my grandmother-in-law in a small Lumpang village, the kids always stop and point and follow me. They rarely get farang visitors and the kids have never seen one that wasn't on TV. When you live in Thailand, you will not be so happy paying more than the locals for basic stuff like rice - especially if you are on Thai wages (which you will not) - a good way around it is to get your maid to buy for you (or Thai wife if you have one), they will get local prices. Some maids will not care less thoug and will pay the farang price, so choose one well (word of mouth) and a little bonus if they can shop under budget - like keeping the difference - would help no end _
> 
> Open question to all guys, what have you found the best spots to live in. I love the beach and to swim but not too sure if my limited income would support me in hot spots such as Phukett or similar or is there an undiscoverd jewel out there in the sea (been to sammet but that was v quiet like to get out every now and again). I like Chang mai too and was thinking that it might be a bit cheaper up there.
> _It is cheaper in CM than Patters/BKK/Phuket/the islands, but no beaches - this is fine for me as I find Thai beaches too hot anyway and am not the kind of person who likes to sit a spit-roast in the sun. BKK has beaches too that are overlooked. There are places like Hua Hin, but the prices were getting higher there too - no idea if this is still so - The King goes on his Hols there._
> 
> I am not expecting to live in luxury just get away from the stress of the uk for god knows how long, do things I would like to do in life for a change. Could any of you guys give me an idea of real living costs food, health insurance(which I assume is an absolut necessity) , bike insurance if you have one and any hidden costs you have found, Thai equivallet of council tax and general bills such as gas electric etc It would be good if after all these outlays I have enough left over for a pint or two at the end of the day as although buddisim sounds attractive I do not think I am monk material
> _This is one of the most common questions and one of the hardest to answer. You can live really cheap if you eat like a Thai and live like a Thai and live where its cheap (the sticks). If you only eat western food, drink guiness and want a 4+ bed house with garden, pool and western bath/kitchen etc then it going to cost you. Many farang live in the kingdom on less than 20k baht/month - some spend 100+k/month._
> 
> cheers ya awl 1st time on one of these forums and what a cracking place for real information you guys have been great. Who knows may be catching up with some people by the end of the year
> 
> Kuro


Good luck Kuro.


----------



## King Silk

IMO 60000bht is the minimum amount one needs to live reasonably comfortably here in Pattaya.

But of course that can be far too little if you spend a lot of time in Walking Street!

Or in expensive Restaurants........I paid 250bht for what was actually a half glass of indifferent Red Wine yesterday, in the Bar of a posh restaurant. Won't go there again!


----------



## Guest

Imported wine costs a fortune especially in restaurants. The Thai red is not too expensive, and just about drinkable. Wonder what's in it though.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> IMO 60000bht is the minimum amount one needs to live reasonably comfortably here in Pattaya.
> 
> But of course that can be far too little if you spend a lot of time in Walking Street!
> 
> Or in expensive Restaurants........I paid 250bht for what was actually a half glass of indifferent Red Wine yesterday, in the Bar of a posh restaurant. Won't go there again!



Silk,

Yours is an unfair budget. Weren't you the one who told us you awaken every morning to, not one but TWO ladies? From the immortal words of Rudyard Kipling, "You're a better man than I, Gunga Din". You sure must have some stamina! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Imported wine costs a fortune especially in restaurants. The Thai red is not too expensive, and just about drinkable. Wonder what's in it though.



frogblogger,

The Thai red wine could be from plums!? I found a lovely white wine in Vietnam - dirt cheap [under $1 at the airport] and while I prefer red because of the benefits - ie makes the blood platelets not stick together] I could really get use to that wine. I wish I could remember it's name but I seem to remember it was from plums or fruit other than grapes. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Well the Thai red is definitely from grapes, but I worry about what else might be added, say to increase alcohol content... tastes ok though! I've tried allegedly Chinese wine in Laos, made from everything _but _grapes... sickly sweet, undrinkable stuff!

Pattaya can be expensive. Someone I know collects 'pins' (hmm, that's French... badges?) and asked if I could get some from the Hard Rock Cafe. Two beers made a big dent in my budget for the day!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Theres a nice red Thai wine - something or other 'Valley' (can't member the name). I bought two crates of the stuff a couple of years back at a charity do - I had low expectations, but was pleasantly surprised. Lasted about a month


----------



## King Silk

KhwaamLap said:


> Theres a nice red Thai wine - something or other 'Valley' (can't member the name). I bought two crates of the stuff a couple of years back at a charity do - I had low expectations, but was pleasantly surprised. Lasted about a month


Don't really want to encourage you 'winoes' but anyway I drink a Thai Red call Blue Ribbon. Costs just 115bht a bottle and it's almost as good as a decent French Table Wine if you open it an hour prior to drinking, or very cold with some Soda Water.
Sacrilegious ? Yeah. Well that's me innit?


----------



## KhwaamLap

KhwaamLap said:


> Theres a nice red Thai wine - something or other 'Valley' (can't member the name). I bought two crates of the stuff a couple of years back at a charity do - I had low expectations, but was pleasantly surprised. Lasted about a month


Found an empty wine box of the stuff (chok full of videos - no, not that sort, kids flicks - oh, that sounds even worse - Disney films, phew!). It was called *Monsoon Valley Wines* marked For Export Only - I wonder if, like Germany Thailand kleeps its good stuff and exports the crap (i.e. Liebfraumilch) or - an I guess its this one - it does the opposite???


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Found an empty wine box of the stuff (chok full of videos - no, not that sort, kids flicks - oh, that sounds even worse - Disney films, phew!). It was called *Monsoon Valley Wines* marked For Export Only - I wonder if, like Germany Thailand kleeps its good stuff and exports the crap (i.e. Liebfraumilch) or - an I guess its this one - it does the opposite???



KhwaamLap,

You DO know that the fabled Walt Disney Co. makes porno movies don't you! Disney has three production houses only one of which makes movies like "Bambi" and "Snow White". One of the other two is Miramax [which makes many sleazy "R" rated movies.


----------



## kuro

*checking the consulate*

Hi guys

Thanks for all your great responses to my thread. I have been really busy doing the house up here so have not been on line. It seems like my hands have been permanently in my pockets rather than on the key board. 

I have been checking out the immigration visa situation and for an 'o' type retitrement visa you have to be 50 or over. Well I am only 41 (fast approaching 42) Trying to interpret the rules it seems like I could apply for a multi entry visa which has a maximum stay of 60 days and 3 entries, which I have to get stamped every 58 days. Now this would only seem to allow me a stay of 180 days (or 240 if the initial entry does not count, would you know anything about how this is interpreted) before I have to hit the track home. The only other thing I can see for a more permamant status of an 'o' type visa is either working there ie dive instructor/ teaching English etc or if I was to be working as a volunteer all of these it seems would require me having a work permit. 

I am not really sure that I would want to start any form of business there I was hoping to take things easy and besides most of my money is tied up in assets to provide a monthly income with only about 15k or so liquid, which I would like to keep as some form of security blanket. Giving all of this what would you guys recommend? I have seen a lot of farang living in the land of smiles and not all of them are over 50. 

At a push I suppose I could take a good chunk out and finish my writing (not really what I'm after as I would like to stay somewhere as long as I feel like, going home when and if I'm ready) so would 180 (240?) days be my maximum or is there another way round this. I suppose I could get Teffl qualified and teach english, though not too keen on that as I struggle with the english myself and I have had 40 odd years practice (-: or is there some other type of voluntary work I could do, I am educated to degree standard (ok so only in the arts which is a bit of a big mac and french fry degreeI know) but I have ran a successful business for 16 years and I do have good people skills and have worked all over the world (plus offshore) using aspects of drama for interpersonal skills training particulaly in the area of attitudinal health and safety.

There you go guys a little bit more about me and a conundrum for the day. Thanks for all your help so far, your advice has been invaluable.

Hope ya all doing well in the sun, the weather's horrible here today in the grey north east of the uk, you lucky b**gers

Shaun


----------

